# Long Tractor 2360 hydraulic fluid



## JPPAU (May 10, 2019)

I have a 90's model Long Tractor 2360. I am unsure where to add the hydraulic fluid. If someone could point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out our Manuals section and find the information that you need.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-2360-owners-manual.21/


----------

